

Generating and executing x86 code at runtime - silvajoao
http://androidbutnotparanoid.blogspot.com/2009/05/dynamically-generating-and-executing.html

======
WalkingDead
I am watching the revival of assembly --- a decade after everyone declared its
death. This article would have been a meaningless hacker article 5 years ago.
Now everyone feels they need to write a JIT for their DSL. Suddenly there is a
new interest in assembly.

~~~
pavlov
I think it's mainly due to the market having settled on two instruction sets:
x86 and ARM. Ten years ago creating ISA-specific code was a much more risky
decision because it would inhibit or complicate porting to one of the other
architectures (PowerPC, SPARC, Itanium, Alpha and MIPS were still viable --
now only PowerPC remains as a distant third in the ISA contest, holding niches
in game consoles and IBM's high-end servers).

------
mahmud
Shellcode.

